# Wild Side Offers Wide Range Of Heart Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Help your customers declare what they love with the comprehensive selection of heart and love designs offered by The Wild Side. Transfers are offered in plastisol, rhinestones, and puff processes and additional bling can be added with foil. 

A few of the many genres available include heraldry, tattoo, patriotic, sayings, abstract, floral, biker, and psychedelic. No matter what markets your business caters to, you will find a generous selection high-quality art designs.

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of hearts designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: hearts. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

